# Trouble at the corn pile!!



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have these 5 ***** that are costing me a fortune in corn. They just showed up a few weeks ago as the weather cooled. I was going through about 50 pounds of corn per week and now I'm going through that amount in just a few days. Anyone have any feeder ideas that will keep the corn off the ground or at least make it more difficult for the ***** to get too? I prefer to make something rather than buy it. I was thinking about the pvc type feeder with the "y" at the bottom and then just mount it a couple feet off the ground but the guys at work say the ***** will still get to it. I have access to a couple live traps but I know if I catch these ones, others will just take thier place.

I need to make these guys go away!!!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

They will find a way on the ground or off the ground


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

try using the pvc pipe for leggs then rub criso grease on the leggs so the **** cant climb them


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You guys think you have racoon problems?!?!

Here's MY corn pile. And no you are not seeing things. 10 RACOONS!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

November tenth is coming boys. Let me know if you want those ***** gone. Me and a friend wwill make them gone.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I think we need to shoot some ***** mushi! I have several out of my place Ive been seeing while bow hunting.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I see a bunch of **** skin caps in your future.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

WOOOAHHH!! Id go with either pvc legs or wrap the wood with aluminum coil with a roof cap (like on a stove pipe). Bad thing is either way your gonna have some work and scent so dont plan on huntin for a few days. NICE deer though!!!! One more thing, you ever try a trap, or two lol?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya me and my buddies will take care of your **** problem we'll introduce them to Mr. Walker :]


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

PM me if someone in Central Ohio is serious about trapping and keeping some *****. No guns aloud in this area unfortunately.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Two PVC legs with an inverted cone of sheet metal on each, 3 feet off the ground and then your flat feeding tray a foot above the cones. I used to allow the cones to bee frre to wobble by slipping them onto the pipe and them gluing pieces of PVC pipe inderneath to loosley support the cone. Fun to watch the ***** try to climb and if they managed to make it to the cone they would fall off. 
Deer are sloppy eaters so the ***** will always be there for the corn that falls to the ground.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Ya me and my buddies will take care of your **** problem we'll introduce them to Mr. Walker :]


Sure wish I could go that route but this is a property in city limits so no guns aloud. Sorry. Mr Walker will have to get treed somewhere else!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Two PVC legs with an inverted cone of sheet metal on each, 3 feet off the ground and then your flat feeding tray a foot above the cones. I used to allow the cones to bee frre to wobble by slipping them onto the pipe and them gluing pieces of PVC pipe inderneath to loosley support the cone. Fun to watch the ***** try to climb and if they managed to make it to the cone they would fall off.
> Deer are sloppy eaters so the ***** will always be there for the corn that falls to the ground.


This sounds like something that might do the trick!! With only 2 legs I assume they need to be put into the ground like posts, correct? Does it have to be that height to be affective? My concern is this will put the overall height at 4 feet so the new born fawns will not be able to eat till they get bigger.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

live trap and water


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the same problem and metal legs wont help either. Got this pic the other morn and it is wanting some more corn. The automatic feeder saves me a lot of corn though compared to how much I went threw last year.
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e41/noodle8177_2008/****.jpg


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> This sounds like something that might do the trick!! With only 2 legs I assume they need to be put into the ground like posts, correct? Does it have to be that height to be affective? My concern is this will put the overall height at 4 feet so the new born fawns will not be able to eat till they get bigger.


I never worried about the fawns as they seemed to find enough under the feeder just like the *****. Yes, the post are set in the ground. I set mine about two feet which made it sturdy enough.


----------

